# Skidkings Vbc Skidtober  Fall Color Classic- 10/20/19 Snoqualmie Falls Washington..



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Sep 20, 2019)

SKIDKINGS ! MARK YOUR CALENDERS ! LETS RIDE! IT'S THE SKIDKINGS FALL COLOR CLASSIC RIDE . SUNDAY SKIDTOBER 20TH ,MEET AT THE UPPER PARKING LOT AT SNOQUALMIE FALLS LODGE , 9:30 AM .WE WILL RIDE ON THE TRAILS FROM THE FALLS TO CARNATION WASHINGTON FOR FOOD AND BEVERAGE.. RAIN ,WIND ,SNOW OR SHINE WE RIDE .


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Sep 29, 2019)

How many miles will the ride be ?


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Oct 5, 2019)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> How many miles will the ride be ?



If I remember right something like 10 miles. We go one way only. Usually run a van between points to drop vehicles at finish point or people hitch rides at end to get cars to go back.Great ride, beautiful slight downhill old train grade and a great stop at Pete's Pub at end.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Oct 7, 2019)

Thanks for the info.    Hopefully the weather will hold out .    Just had Lunch at Pete's Sunday.    It was Beautiful outside .     see you there


----------

